# Target Butts at Vegas???



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

Morrell M48 COMMERCIAL RANGE TARGET

http://www.morrelltargets.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=26


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

RedWonder said:


> Morrell M48 COMMERCIAL RANGE TARGET
> 
> http://www.morrelltargets.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=26


thanks

does anyone know what they do with them after the tourney?

Marc


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

McCann said:


> thanks
> 
> does anyone know what they do with them after the tourney?
> 
> Marc


They reuse them 950 times....that way everyone knows what it's like to pass thru one at Lville.........lol...


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I don't get why anyone would buy the comercial range target, when you can just stack 4 of the range cubes. Range target 48x48x20 $614.99,stacked range cube 48x48x24 $419.96


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> I don't get why anyone would buy the comercial range target, when you can just stack 4 of the range cubes. Range target 48x48x20 $614.99,stacked range cube 48x48x24 $419.96


Because "they" are not spending their own money and do not have to account to anyone how/why they spend what they spend.


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

BOWGOD said:


> I don't get why anyone would buy the comercial range target, when you can just stack 4 of the range cubes. Range target 48x48x20 $614.99,stacked range cube 48x48x24 $419.96


You are talking about 100+ targets......if you go the way of a 4 stack, now you are up to 400+ targets...let alone how to get them all up and stable on a stand.....I guess ease of use and setup are a big factor in their favor....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

My question would be why are they using those crap targets in the first place? :noidea:


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> My question would be why are they using those crap targets in the first place? :noidea:


What would you use instead?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

as many as the NFAA uses, they may get a good discount. 140+ bales can get REALLY expensive at single unit pricing.

as fat as what they do with them afterwards?....not sure, but i can speculate. offer them to the states for their use, sell them outright to members after the final indoor event, or junk em/return them.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

After Vegas, the target butts and frames will be loaded back on the over the road closed trailers and either spotted in Yankton or somewhere closer to the indoor national site.

NFAA owns the trailers but no tractors. The butts are stored in the trailers all year when not being used.


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

thanks to one and all for your input.

I asked because my club is going to replace all of our indoor buttts and some of our outdoor butts. as with any group there is quite a bit of discussion going around about do we buy the targets? do we make them? do we make frames and then utilize a premanufactured butt with filler material from our old targets.....etc. the discussion has been going on for a few months and now that the budget has been approved we are still looking at what to do.

what are some of your thoughts on some of the manufactured targets that are on the market? we have discussed Spider Web, Bull Dog, Delta's Bagdad Revolution and a few others, the morrell blob being one of them. Who here has shot some of these targets and are they trully worth the $600-$700 we would have to spend on EACH butt?


thanks
Marc


----------

